# bhyve and Linux rootdev



## kira12 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hey Guys,

i try to run a Linux with Kernel 4.9.207 with byhe under FreeBSD 12.1. I run as described in the Handbook Capture 21.7.3. The Linux is a copy of the Disk, the Controller is cciss. The initrd has the correct driver but the boot stops with setting the rootdev. In Virtualbox it boot up with the right rootdev. Anybody know where is my Problem?

best regards ré


----------

